# Traitement de texte Ipad



## fili2s (9 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, 

Je me suis acheté un IPad mini retina il y a quelques semaines et j'aurai voulu savoir quel était le meilleur traitement de texte en terme d'application. 
Je rentre en Master en septembre et je mène à côté une activité qui me demande d'écrire souvent. Je recherche donc une application (gratuite ou payante) du type word, office writter et où l'on peut transférer nos fichiers textes pour une éventuelle impression ou modification sur un autre ordinateur (IMac). 

Quelle est selon vous la meilleure application traitement de texte ? 

Je vous remercie d'avance et vous souhaite une agréable journée sous ce soleil radieux... ou pas...


----------



## LukeSkywalker (9 Juillet 2014)

Ou pas...

Office pour iPad est sorti il y a quelques temps tu doit pouvoir trouver des tests sur le net. 
Je pense que c'est encore le plus pratique pour un étudiant


----------



## adixya (9 Juillet 2014)

Il y a l'application d'apple "pages" aussi !


----------



## Gwen (9 Juillet 2014)

Page me semble la meilleure option dans ton cas, car il est possible de facilement exporter au format Word pour être compatible.

En plus, il est normalement gratuit pour toi, car ton achat d'iPad est récent.


----------



## fili2s (9 Juillet 2014)

Merci beaucoup pour chacune de vos réponses ! 
J'ai en effet entendu à mainte reprises parler de l'application Page.
Comment je peux l'avoir gratuit ? Où faut-il que j'aille ?


----------



## Gwen (9 Juillet 2014)

Normalement, lorsque tu actives ton compte sur l'App Store, il doit te les proposer en téléchargement gratuitement.


----------



## fili2s (9 Juillet 2014)

Alors je me suis bien fait avoir car je me rappelle en effet de quelques applications gratuites proposées mais je ne me souviens pas de page. Je vais le rebrancher ce soir pour vérifier à nouveau ! 
Merci en tout cas


----------



## Optimistic2 (9 Juillet 2014)

Tu peux le trouver directement sur l'App Store.


----------



## fili2s (10 Juillet 2014)

Bon bah écoutez j'ai téléchargé page et après quelques minutes passées dessus, je dois bien avouer que cette petite application fait bien son travail. Je ne trouve pour le moment rien à redire et attends de confirmer cette première impression sur le long terme ! 

Je vous remercie de m'avoir apporté votre aide et vous souhaite une très bonne fin de semaine !


----------

